# Stormwater drainage system



## harrysarora (Mar 14, 2009)

Does anyone know the best prices for cultec 330xl stormwater drainage chambers. Are there other equivalent substitutes. That is what the architect has speced.. but looking for a more reasonable alternative


----------



## funk5stacks (Mar 19, 2007)

these guys designed the last system we installed, pretty simple. http://www.stormtech.com/
i'm not sure if i know what you mean by reasonable alternative. not sure if anyone is cheap in this realm of work.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

The last system I installed was a Contech system. It starts out with a tank, one end has a circular chamber that settles the solids out, the next section has an oil separator, then it has a final chamber that dumps into the storage system. The storage system is 60in CMP ( corrugated metal pipe). It went together fairly well. The end of the system was an 8ft diameter man hole with a weep hole in the center. Whole system drained into the city storm sewer system through a 4inch pvc pipe. 

These systems are not cheap. There is a lot of labor involved, not to mention material. To stone the pipe with clean stone took a couple thousand tones of stone. There are several comparable systems on the market. It all comes down to storage capacity. Contact a few pipe suppliers. Depending on what system is starving, may save you some money. Our site was specd with the ADS system, but the first portion was a deep manhole, it would have been at our max digging depth, and we still would have needed a crane to set it. With the change to the contech system we were able to save the customer quite a bit of money, roughly $10,000. That was mostly in crane rental savings. http://www.contech-cpi.com/stormwater/13


----------



## harrysarora (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks funk5stacks - the stormtech site is indeed an alternative to cultec but you are so right there is nothing reasonable in this area - the best sub is quoting 30,000 for the job - and it involves trenching and putting 32 of these nearly 500 gallon chambers and putting gravel around it. I am hoping to find a few of these stormchamber manufacturer - these are pvc half-pipes the way i think about it but looks like they are priced over 500 a piece. Thanks so much for your pointer.


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

your alternatives are stormtech, cultec or infiltrator. the contech system will not work it is for mitigating stormwater quality, not quantity. you need to go with a recharger system and make sure you submit shop drawings to the architect/engineer

BTW what is your area?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

it would be my guess your spec says....cultec or "approved" equal...make sure the owner/engineer accept it before you bid it.


----------

